# Please help my tortoise.



## rabbit fan (Jan 30, 2010)

I've had my 18 month Hermanns since October last year. She was only ever fed lettuce, cucumber and tomatoes. I feed her weeds. She is in a tortoise table and I've had it all checked and everything is good there. 
The problem: She has stopped eating and is losing weight! I give her lots of choice of foods including salad. A typical week she eats 2 very small plantain leaves, 1 on Monday and 1 on Thursday.I bath her every day in warm water as she was getting dehydrated. She weighs 53g and has lost 6g since Christmas. I really don't know what else to do.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Reptile Forums UK - Care, Pictures, Classifieds & More

Try asking on this forum. There are loads of experts on there.


----------



## rabbit fan (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks Nonnie, I'll try that. I'm new to all this
Cheers
Ros:wink:


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

My mates had trouble with her hermans female she laid eggs and all went well one baby doing well but she stopped eating in the end my mate had to take her to the vet for a injection and fluids it took a few days but shes come round with the speacail treat of her fav strawberrys....hope all is ok with your hermans very soon.


----------



## wizzasmum (Aug 4, 2008)

rabbit fan said:


> I've had my 18 month Hermanns since October last year. She was only ever fed lettuce, cucumber and tomatoes. I feed her weeds. She is in a tortoise table and I've had it all checked and everything is good there.
> The problem: She has stopped eating and is losing weight! I give her lots of choice of foods including salad. A typical week she eats 2 very small plantain leaves, 1 on Monday and 1 on Thursday.I bath her every day in warm water as she was getting dehydrated. She weighs 53g and has lost 6g since Christmas. I really don't know what else to do.


What temperature are you keeping it at and do you provide a substrate it can bury into properly? Post some pics of how your table is set up.Tortoises need to thermoregulate and need correct temps, humidity and substrate in order not to lose weight. It shoudl be hibernating at this time and this is likely the problem although I would have a poo sample checked for parasites which could be another reason. Meanwhile get some critical care formula from Vetark - buy here Critical Care Formula CCF

and use this to give the appetite a temporary boost. 
Get back to us if there is no improvement within a few days. Hydration is the most important thing though so do keep up the daily soaks.
Take care
Sue
Welcome to Tortsmad Welcome to t
Tortsmad : Tortsmad


----------



## rabbit fan (Jan 30, 2010)

I've had my tortoise table/environment checked out and this is fine although there is a discussion going on as to whether 27c is the correct temperature. I was told this was right for the mediterranian tortoises and 30c for the tropical. Tilly has been more active since I lowered the temp.over a week ago and she did pick at the odd leaf but her eating has fizzled out again now. 
Cheers
Ros


----------



## wizzasmum (Aug 4, 2008)

rabbit fan said:


> I've had my tortoise table/environment checked out and this is fine although there is a discussion going on as to whether 27c is the correct temperature. I was told this was right for the mediterranian tortoises and 30c for the tropical. Tilly has been more active since I lowered the temp.over a week ago and she did pick at the odd leaf but her eating has fizzled out again now.
> Cheers
> Ros


Hi
It's not so much the temp as to how you have it set up, position of hide, substrate etc What do you have under the lamp? A temperature of 30 degrees minimum is considered best for med species with a drop off in other areas of the enclosure. Food cannot be digested at lower temps and it's these temps that encourage the appetite to begin with. If by Tropicals you mean redfoots etc then basking temps are exactly the same but higher ambient temps are needed for these. Your hide area needs to be nowhere near the basking facility and you must NOT put slate or rock under the basking lamp as this can lead to dehydration causing stones to form, resulting in no appetite, lethargy etc
Feel free to have a look here for more info on Med Species Welcome to Tortsmad Welcome to t 
Hope this helps.


----------



## rabbit fan (Jan 30, 2010)

A quick up date. Took Tilly to the vets in Manchester tonight, Aiden Rafferty. He checked her over and said there was nothing obviously wrong. We've got to give a poo sample, when there is one! (Tilly's of course)
He said the environment didn't have very good humidity and we need to put a little humidity box in and sorry, everyone was right, the temperature is too low. I think the reason she became a bit more livelier after I lowered the temp. was because I started giving her 2 baths a day at the same time and this has helped to rehydrate her and I read it wrong.
I tempted her with a strawberry yesterday and she ate 3 tiny pieces, yeh!only one piece today though.
Thanks for all the advice I really appreciate it.
Cheers
Ros


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Glad things are looking up for her


----------



## wizzasmum (Aug 4, 2008)

rabbit fan said:


> A quick up date. Took Tilly to the vets in Manchester tonight, Aiden Rafferty. He checked her over and said there was nothing obviously wrong. We've got to give a poo sample, when there is one! (Tilly's of course)
> He said the environment didn't have very good humidity and we need to put a little humidity box in and sorry, everyone was right, the temperature is too low. I think the reason she became a bit more livelier after I lowered the temp. was because I started giving her 2 baths a day at the same time and this has helped to rehydrate her and I read it wrong.
> I tempted her with a strawberry yesterday and she ate 3 tiny pieces, yeh!only one piece today though.
> Thanks for all the advice I really appreciate it.
> ...


Aiden will give you good veterinary advice. Warm baths almost aways liven torts up and are a good way to get their appetite going. Is there a reason for not hibernating it as this is also a reason for torts becoming inappetant at this time of year. Once the days get longer and warmer a good dose of natural sunlight should help too.


----------



## rabbit fan (Jan 30, 2010)

I didn't hibernate her this year because I only got her in October and I didn't feel confident enough to do it this year. Hopefully if I can get her to eat and put some weight on I'll gain some confidence, I don't seem to have done very well so far.
She's been more lively today but she's not eaten anything again.
Ros


----------



## wizzasmum (Aug 4, 2008)

rabbit fan said:


> I didn't hibernate her this year because I only got her in October and I didn't feel confident enough to do it this year. Hopefully if I can get her to eat and put some weight on I'll gain some confidence, I don't seem to have done very well so far.
> She's been more lively today but she's not eaten anything again.
> Ros


Whereabouts are you, as you use Aiden Rafferty. I have family in Mid Cheshire and often go up to WArrington area, so could call in if you are anywhere near to give a few pointers if you like. You can always contact me on [email protected] if you are still concerned. A good vet is brill but often a chat with an experienced keeper can uncover some useful tips too. Often the problems are just husbandry related and once this is sorted you will be on the right road. 
Hope this helps


----------



## rabbit fan (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for the offer Wizzasmum but I live near Buxton. Aiden Rafferty was the nearest specialist vet that was recommended. I will certainly keep your address for any more questions I need to ask. I think we're all looking forward to spring coming but I'm hoping it will bring Tilly out of herself a bit. She's certainly better than she was (touch wood) I'm just waiting for her appetite to come back now, but I feel happier than I did a week ago
Thanks to everyone for your concern and advice, I've really appreciated it.
Ros


----------



## wizzasmum (Aug 4, 2008)

Fingers crossed Ros 
Sue
Welcome to Tortsmad Welcome to t
Tortsmad : Tortsmad


----------

